# Abbis Passing



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is the hardest thread I have ever had to post. Abbi passed away yesterday (12-07-12) at 6am. As most know she was recovering from a severe muscle injury in her thigh and we believe that an infection formed that made way into her blood stream (septic shock) and shut her body down very rapidly. She was surronded by our family and went peacefully but the past 24 hrs have been some of the worst I have ever experienced. She was the first dog I called mine and the first GSD my family has owned. She we live in my heart forever.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...I am sure you did everything possible to keep him comfortable in his last hours..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. They are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Abbie will be forever in your heart. Sorry for your loss!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She left our world with kind words being spoken to her & loving arms holding her. I'm sorry to hear about your beautiful girl.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am soo sorry for your loss. We never have enough time with the ones we love.
Run free sweet Abbi :halogsd:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Abbi


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl . RIP ABBI .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. She was loved.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you lost your precious girl Abbi, may she run free at the bridge. Try to dwell on the fabulous memories of her that you have to help you to get through this terrible time. :rip:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the condolences. Even though it was very sudden and shocking she didnt seem to be in pain and it was all very quick. From when we noticed the change in her condition to her passing was only about 30-40 minutes. We were all with her and she laid her head down and went to sleep. I do thank God for letting her go as peacefully as she did.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry!

:rip: Abbi...run free, sweet girl.

Kat


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Abbi. :angel:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

There is never enough time.....take comfort in knowing that Abbi lives on in your heart and you were with her till the end.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

NOOOO  RIP sweet floppy ears Abbi


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! She will be waiting for you though on the other side! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sorry for you loss, its so hard to lose a loved one


----------

